
Tucson-area cable TV broadcast porn during Super Bowl - qhoxie
http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/fromcomments/278448.php
======
symptic
$20 says it was an employee's final farewell to Comcast.

------
tsetse-fly
Hacker news? I don't think so.

~~~
dandelany
That porn didn't insert itself in the final minutes of the Super Bowl.

